# Best parakeet..?



## Embo (2 August 2018)

I've always loved birds and we kept a few when I was younger. My mum had 2 cockatiels and later on we had conures.

I've now got a job working from home full time so I'd love to get a little bird (I'm working on OH to agree to a adopt a dog, but this will take some time lol).

I'm just looking for ideas, really. I plan on having a main cage up in my home office, and perhaps another downstairs so birdy can hang out with us evenings/weekends. To be shut in the office overnight to keep well safe from the cats. I will of course get the biggest cage I can which is suitable for whatever I decide to go for.

I keep changing my mind on what I want. It's between a lovebird or a conure but I'm also really keen on budgies, I think they are so underrated. I do like cockatiels but not got my heart set on one...

So, bird fanciers of HHO - bestow upon me your opinions, advice, and photos of your own birds  thanks!


----------



## Nudibranch (3 August 2018)

I know you'll hear this a lot but how about two? They definitely prefer company and you can still handle them. I have two Quakers, and they're much better talkers than some of the tiny parakeets.


----------



## fallenangel123 (3 August 2018)

What about a Parrotlet? They are bright clever little birds, but not too noisy unlike Conures tend to be. My daughters one was hand tame in no time and working on tricks now. We have had other birds but these are definitely my favourite.


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 August 2018)

Ohh yes I agree a parrotlet! 
Id never even heard of them until recently, lovely little birds


----------



## Embo (6 August 2018)

I am in no rush whatsoever, fully open to having my mind changed  

I do have a major soft spot for conures, so they are still at the top of my shortlist so far. Although I would love to have a good talker. Been looking recently at Quakers, they do look like lovely birds.

Someone suggested caiques to me, they look like a lot of fun but also a lot more high maintenance.

Getting two is a definite consideration, especially as there will be days when I'm off out competing all day. 

Thank you for all the replies so far!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 August 2018)

Any decision made?!


----------

